# Is this guy for real or a wanabe?



## X Royal (22 Mar 2015)

After causing a multi-agency search which included alerting Trenton, local police & fire and also US police and fire and a USCG helicopter it is now coming out as a member of our reserves from HMCS Prevost Naval Reserve in London. :
Report of a person on an ice flow came from a bystander who witnessed a person on a ice flow after dark with a red light waving(camera?).
Ended up in a colossal waste of time and money from many first responders.
Here's a link.
http://www.chathamdailynews.ca/2015/03/22/emergency-responders-scour-st-clair-river-after-report-of-man-spotted-on-ice-floe
From the article - _"For work, Brown said, he's often stationed at coastal ports, checking ships pulling in for explosives and drugs."_ seems somewhat unlikely for a reservist from London, On.


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Mar 2015)

He's claiming to be a Port Inspection Diver, which does exist in the Naval Reserve world.  Idiot.  While they're wasting their time looking for asshats, someone who really needs assistance might be SOL.


----------



## X Royal (22 Mar 2015)

My thought exactly.


----------



## Teager (22 Mar 2015)

What is he training for? And whatever the reason why is he "training" alone?


----------



## Tibbson (22 Mar 2015)

I'm sure his RSM and/or CO will be asking him exactly that question at their earliest opportunity.


----------



## X Royal (22 Mar 2015)

So am I especially if the question comes through a Ministerial Inquiry.


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Mar 2015)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> I'm sure his RSM and/or CO will be asking him exactly that question at their earliest opportunity.



HMCS PREVOST has an RSM?


----------



## X Royal (22 Mar 2015)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> HMCS PREVOST has an RSM?


No but an equivalent.


----------



## Container (22 Mar 2015)

Curt is an extreme athlete and he trains for a wide variety of things. He also does this particular swim lots. This was his first "problem". He knows to call ahead now- and I ve told him that numerous times before.

He is a PID and a fairly well experienced one. I have no doubt that his "work" was brought up to dissuade copycats who think it's the kindve thing you just "do" on a whim. 

The problem here is the type
Of person who's "so concerned" that they report someone on the river but don't actually stay to show anyone where they are. Concerned but not that concerned.


----------



## expwor (22 Mar 2015)

Even if doing nothing illegal it sure is stupid.  And if something goes wrong, it's police/fire/rescue personal who's lives are put at risk to save him
A stupid stunt putting his life, and potentially others lives (police/fire/rescue) at risk

Tom


----------



## X Royal (23 Mar 2015)

Container said:
			
		

> The problem here is the type
> Of person who's "so concerned" that they report someone on the river but don't actually stay to show anyone where they are. Concerned but not that concerned.


Actually the problem was Curt's action.
By the way the person who reported it did stick around after reporting it to the police.
They identified themselves to police but stated they lost sight of Curt and his waving red light in the darkness as he drifted down stream at night.
Don't blame the concerned citizen for Curt's unthoughtful stunt.


> He is a PID and a fairly well experienced one.


Is that is or was? As a reservist I find it unlikely that he's currently employed on a regular basis as a PID as he indicated by claiming _"he's often stationed at coastal ports, checking ships pulling in for explosives and drugs"_.


> I have no doubt that his "work" was brought up to dissuade copycats who think it's the kindve thing you just "do" on a whim.


I highly doubt this is the case or he would have mentioned it on the video if he was concerned with others safety. Instead he displayed a crap eating grin with no mention of his reserve work.
His work was only brought up later in I believe as an attempt of some sort of "get out of jail free" card.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Mar 2015)

Container said:
			
		

> He is a PID and a fairly well experienced one.



Then why was he acting like a Fid?  (A Fid is a tool that Bosn use for rope work.  Some call it a useless tool and use the term for people who do stupid things.)


----------



## Container (23 Mar 2015)

XRoyal- he isn't currently on contract. But PIDs are employed at the FDUs for a variety of reasons- and on the east coast wind up assisting in recovery diving efforts quite regularly.

I wasn't aware of that info regarding the caller.

But I stll think that you guys are piling on.

Curt should've called before going in. That was dumb- and he will no doubt be standing tall before the man because of it.


----------



## X Royal (24 Mar 2015)

Container said:
			
		

> Curt should've called before going in. That was dumb- and he will no doubt be standing tall before the man because of it.


Agreed he should have called but his biggest mistake was bring up he was a reservist doing personal training. 
Looks to me like he used this in a way to minimize his responsibilities.
As a reservist on his personal time he was not subject to the Code of Service Discipline but he may of opened the door by using being a reservist as an excuse.
At best he has gave the Forces some bad publicity which we know is not looked good upon.


----------



## Lightguns (24 Mar 2015)

Agreed, we are not to connect the military to our personal hobbies, especially when we screw up!  Likely he will get the "talk" but likely not much more.


----------



## my72jeep (24 Mar 2015)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Agreed, we are not to connect the military to our personal hobbies, especially when we screw up!  Likely he will get the "talk" but likely not much more.


Funny you say that. But the news is fast to play the he's in/was in the reserves/military any time some dumb ass does something stupid. My  :2c:


----------



## FSTO (24 Mar 2015)

There was a SIR released today from PREVOST to NAVRESHQ (info RCN COS and MARPAC COS) explaining the entire situation. I'm sure he had a one way conversation with the XO and Coxswain about all the trouble he caused.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Mar 2015)

FSTO said:
			
		

> There was a SIR released today from PREVOST to NAVRESHQ (info RCN COS and MARPAC COS) explaining the entire situation. I'm sure he had a one way conversation with the XO and Coxswain about all the trouble he caused.



Win win if he signs a pay sheet.


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Mar 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Win win if he signs a pay sheet.



You can not retroactively authorize someone sign a pay sheet. The authority for pay has to be granted before the event for which one is being paid.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Mar 2015)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> You can not retroactively authorize someone sign a pay sheet. The authority for pay has to be granted before the event for which one is being paid.



I meant signing the pay sheet if he was called into work to have a conversation with the XO and Coxswain.


----------



## X Royal (25 Mar 2015)

SIR?
Does that mean Special Incident Report?


----------



## X Royal (25 Mar 2015)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Funny you say that. But the news is fast to play the he's in/was in the reserves/military any time some dumb *** does something stupid. My  :2c:


The difference in this case is it wasn't the media who brought up the fact he was in the reserves but him who brought it up, which my guess is only as an attempt to minimize the blame for the incident created.
Floating down river at night on an ice flow while making a self promoting YouTube video as a valid forum of training. :
What PO would that cover?


----------



## Monsoon (25 Mar 2015)

X Royal said:
			
		

> The difference in this case is it wasn't the media who brought up the fact he was in the reserves but him who brought it up, which my guess is only as an attempt to minimize the blame for the incident created.


You're making a lot of assumptions on the basis of a single, brief, poorly-written article in a small-market newspaper. Right now the only thing keeping this story in "the media" is a specific poster to a widely-read online forum who won't let it drop.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Mar 2015)

X Royal said:
			
		

> SIR?
> Does that mean Special Incident Report?



No, but keep playing.

Shhhhhhhhh ! : If you don't know what a SIR is, then you don't have a need to know. It's a secret NAVY thing


----------



## mariomike (25 Mar 2015)

X Royal said:
			
		

> SIR?
> Does that mean Special Incident Report?



Significant Incident Report?
http://milnet.ca/wiki/index.php/Canadian_Military_Acronyms#S


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Mar 2015)

We're getting off this carousel. Wrap it up guys.

---Staff---


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Mar 2015)

I think this story points to a very real issue that those of us in the Reserve should bear in mind:

a. it will always get out that we are members, notwithstanding our real lives;
b. the writers will always try to link our action or inaction to the CF (both good and bad); and
c. we will always be held to a higher standard than the general public.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Mar 2015)

.........and that just about covers it. 

Tanks ModlrMike

Locked.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Mar 2015)

FSTO said:
			
		

> There was a SIR released today from PREVOST to NAVRESHQ (info RCN COS and MARPAC COS) explaining the entire situation. I'm sure he had a one way conversation with the XO and Coxswain about all the trouble he caused.


Topped off by (what sounds like) a letter from the stone frigate bosses to Sarnia's mayor ....


> A local military diver is in hot water after he sparked a massive weekend international search-and-rescue effort on the St. Clair River.
> 
> Mayor Mike Bradley was informed Thursday that a full military investigation is underway into the actions of diver Curt Brown, who is attached to the naval reserve in London, Ont.
> 
> ...


More on this newest bit of the story from CBC.ca here.


----------

